# Parents kicking me out?



## ForeverADTR

Hey. Okay so I'm 16, my mom and I were in the car the other day and pregnancy came up. She had me when she was 16, but she said that if I got pregnant she would kick me out or put me in a homeless shelter. She doesn't know yet that I'm pregnant. 
Do you really think she would kick me out or do you think she was just saying that to scare me out of sex? :wacko:

Then the next day we were talking again and, again, pregnancy came up. I told her that if I were to get pregnant I would want her to think that she would have to raise the baby. My school offers online classes and I told her I would stay in school until the baby was born and then switch to online classes afterwards, I would work, I would support the baby. I, in no way, want her to be raising or financially supporting my child. She said that that's not the life she wants for me, and I asked her if I were to get pregnant, (my family does not believe in other options) would she rather me live a life in a homeless shelter or living with friends, with no support from my family, or would she rather me live a life at home, with my family, her knowing that I would be at doctor's appointments, etc. The thing is, she feels like she would have to raise my baby for me because she had me when she was 16 and her parents had temporary custody of me until I was 5, she hardly ever saw me. But that was her choice, and not a choice that I would make for my son or daughter. 

I've been with the father for a year, he's turning 17 in June. He knows and is staying, supportive of me and our family.


----------



## divershona

maybe she already suspects your pregnant which is why she keeps bringing it up?

I can't tell you whether she would or wouldn't kick you out but I think you need to sit down and have a very serious conversation with her about your living situation when you do tell her.

is there the possibility that you could stay with your OH at least in the short term if she did kick you out?


----------



## teenmommy15

Hi i am Bethany i'm 15(i'll be 16 in October) and 29 weeks today with a baby girl  My mom kept bringing up pregnancy when i was pregnant and hadnt yet told her she pretty much knew but it took me and my boyfriend a long time to tell our parents. Just in case she might kick you out i'd talk to your boyfriend and see if you could stay with him or if you have anyone else you can stay with. Honestly if your mom doesnt want you living there and you continue to its gonna make your pregnancy very stressful you want to try and be around as much love and support as possible. 

My mom was pretty supportive about, more supportive than i would have thought but my boyfriends mom was a complete **** about everything and is trying to make this pregnancy as hard on me as possible. 

you should just tell her,(definitely easier said then done) but the sooner you tell her the better, it gives her more time to get used to the idea and her reaction may suprise you.

private message me if you need to talk, hope everything goes well <3


----------



## jozylynn896

Hun i think your mom knows you're pregnant. 
Most parents say that to scare their children into not having sex or getting pregnant. 
Its got to be hard for our parents to accept, because they raise us to know better but we just still do it. 
You shoulf just tell her and tell her how you feel about it.


----------



## JJKCB

i left home before i told my mam and was gone 6 months, when she found out she went out of her way to be back in my life... we now get on better than ever

if you can moving out is better however in America i would imagine its quite hard as you dont get the same benefits, but sleeping on sofas is safe up until about 7-8 months so if you have to stay at friends houses its do-able but not comfortable, i was offically homeless my entire pregnancy and went from one friends house to another with no money but we turned out fine :) 5 years on i have a lovely big house 

im not sure about school as i had left high school before getting pregnant, when my DS was 1 i went to do night classes to get better grades as i missed out on academic college by 1 grade (stupid maths i only failed by 6 points :cry:) i also added a new science subject, i passed and did lots of health training courses and at 23 year old im now at university studying medical science - yes im older than the other students but not massively (only by 2-3 years on average which in your 20s doesn't seem as big a deal) so pregnancy really doesn't have to be the end of education, if the dad and his family are there to help that even better as i dont get along with the in laws to well but they do help babysit when i have uni work 

good luck


----------



## ForeverADTR

To everyone saying she might think I'm pregnant, she doesn't know I lost my virginity yet. I told her me and my boyfriend would wait until at least our one year (which is in a couple days) so she thinks I'm still a virgin, but I actually lost it to him a long time ago.


----------



## SmileyNat95

Hey there, I'm Natasha. I hope it will be ok for you and your parents won't kick you out of the house. I meanwhile, have just been kicked out of the house. I started having extreme nausea, sore boobs and feeling different so I bought pregnancy test. I waited until everyone at home was just reading, watching movies or doing homework, then I went into the bathroom and took the test. I was standing there waiting to see if the second line would turn up, before it did my mother barged into the bathroom. Before I coud make an excuse for her to leave, she saw the test and yelled at me. We ended up watching the second line appear, and the rest of the night was tense. My parents yelled at me and my brother just stood still judging me. The next day I was told to move out, my boyfriend's mother is a sweet woman. She is disappointed but she wasn't planning on leaving me on the streets. I will graduate in another 2 months and try my hardest to provide everything for my baby. I respect my parents for kicking me out, I am going to grow from this. I have been in contact with my sisters, but for now my brother is awkward talking to me. I also know for sure my parents will regret kicking me out, so for now things are confusing


----------



## lil lovey

Hi I'm Lovey,17, soon 18 in June. I'm a mum to a 3 month old baby boy...I also believe your mother knows your pregnant. You might believe that your mother don't know you've lost your virginity but (mothers are weird)she knows.. Your mother just does that to scare you. I know my mom did that to me and that never happened. She was very supportive all the time.. Talk to your mother. Tell her the truth and Good Luck


----------



## skyesmom

she knows for sure.. just like you already know the baby you are about to have, she knows you just the same (yes and it's damn scary!), so try talking to her asap, maybe she is just testing to see if she is wrong and trying to provoke you so you would tell her something.


----------



## m4nc3r

Personally I would just tell her now and let the chips fall as they may.
Atleast if things need to change, you can start changing them and still be prepared

Plus, As a mother, I would feel hurt if my little girl/boy didn't tell me until they were showing.

She knows you, she is your mother, no-one will ever know you better - not even yourself sometimes. So yeh, same conversation 2 days in a row... she knows XD

My mum knew I had a boyfriend before I barely knew, she said she could tell cause I kept looking at my phone and seemed just "too happy" that morning. (I didn't think these were unusual behavior for me but hey)
& My god, when I rang her to tell her the news she literally goes "What do you want now?" To which I replied "Guess?" and she immediately said it, I wasn't even nervous so it's not like she could hear it in my voice or anything haha she just knew!


She is probably trying to provoke a reaction, stay calm, don't get all angsty teenager in her face, remember the biggest thing she is worrying about is that you're not mature enough to bring another life into this world, show her that she's wrong!


----------



## ForeverADTR

The only thing I'm worried about telling her now for, is because I had a miscarriage in October before I even knew I was pregnant, I'm guessing I was only around 4 weeks, but when it happened I knew what was happening. I'm scared I'll miscarry again after I tell her, which is the only reason I'm waiting to.


----------



## ForeverADTR

.


----------



## daneuse27

The chance of miscarriage drops significantly after the 12 week mark. The closer you are to it, the greater chance you have of the baby staying alive and healthy. Do you know how far along you are now?


----------



## ForeverADTR

Around 4-5 weeks


----------



## 17pregnant

I understand how your feel hun, I miscarried at 1 day before my 12 week mark in my last pregnancy <3 so i'm waiting til about 13 weeks to tell my parents


----------



## jesssika

ForeverADTR said:


> The only thing I'm worried about telling her now for, is because I had a miscarriage in October before I even knew I was pregnant, I'm guessing I was only around 4 weeks, but when it happened I knew what was happening. I'm scared I'll miscarry again after I tell her, which is the only reason I'm waiting to.

I am in the same boat hun, I had a "chemical pregnancy" (an early miscarriage) last year and I too am waiting until the first trimester is over I think, but at the same time I would love to tell my mum so I have her there for me of I miscarriage again, also we are the same amount of weeks :) haha good luck sweetheart x


----------

